# Original Surrealist Paintings



## TheBlackSea (Mar 14, 2014)

These are my works. What do you guys think?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...516.1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Ratiegalleries (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice and unique , but what does the eye resemble I notice there is one in nearly every piece


----------



## MegansBeadedDesigns (Mar 11, 2014)

Your paintings have a lot of energy. I can also "see" you violently pushing your brush across the canvas.


----------



## TheBlackSea (Mar 14, 2014)

Ratiegalleries said:


> Nice and unique , but what does the eye resemble I notice there is one in nearly every piece


You know, Ive asked myself the same question. I just feel the need to paint it.


----------



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! Very nice pieces of art, and I especially liked the second and the last link. Lovely works of art there!  

Maybe why you keep painting the eye is because you find it to be the most beautiful or expressive part of the human face, and you can't but try and capture it in your paintings. Could that be so?  Just trying to make a guess or help you find the reason. ^.^ (Unless you don't want me to. Then, I'm truly sorry.)


----------



## nayem (Mar 25, 2014)

Great job buddy. Keep it up. Hope you will do best than these.....
Thanks


----------

